# my ball python setup



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice neat setup

wheres the snake? hiding under that rock/cave thing?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

How do you like the repti-carpet? I find it to be a pain and didn't enjoy using it when I tried it back when... I find it's hard to clean and keep clean. And having two is a must so you can rotate them.

You should look into getting a second hide. One on either end. This way the snake doesn't have to choose between warmth/comfort and security. Then just place the water dish in the middle or on the cool end. I find this works well for me.

Now let's see some shots of the ball python.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> wheres the snake? hiding under that rock/cave thing?


yes the snake was under the rock at that time..

i have had the snake since january 09 but would realy like something different but definitely not large than a ball pythons normal growth. her lack of aggression towards food and once and a while skip a week eating habits is something i knew about from past experience but thought i could get over it.(i was wrong)


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> How do you like the repti-carpet?


i love it!! i have two green and two brown cause they are sold in twos. when it gets dirty replace it with a clean one. just like cleaning a wash cloth/rag nothing to it

the last pic is from january of 09


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

this is a picture of what i want to buy. it's a mexican black kingsnake


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

omg mexican black kingsnake is the snake i want. they look amazing and love their jet black colour.

one day, one day ill have it.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nice snake, the top two pics look like pastel balls, nice i have one myself.


----------

